# No video in WMP 11



## lmk7 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey guys,

I've always had trouble with WMP and video playing. It used to only work for a few seconds then the video would cut out, with the sound still going. Now all video has disappeared. Any ideas? i don't exactly want to switch to another player, i watch baseball videos on mlb.com, and that uses WMP so i can't exactly switch. OH. sorry. the videos don't play in "real".. realplayer. either.

Thanks,


Luke


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

go *here* and get WMP 10...uninstall WMP11..


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

could be ur firewall settings, browser settings ie: popup blocker etc, or u might need 2 update ur codecs... personally, i like wmp11


----------



## lmk7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No the video didn't work in WMP10 proper either.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

then get *xp codec pack* and install it...


----------



## lmk7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope that didn't work either. Video's used to play on it for about 30% of it then would cut out... except for streaming ones... they would play fine.. now no videos show at all.. just keep that in mind thanks. I recently ran "combofix" i think it was.. to remove an adware problem i think it was. it could've possibly been after that, that the videos stopped playing completely. any idea?

thanks


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

goto the link below and download and install the codec pack.

http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Codec_Pack_download.htm

good luck


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The solution is to switch to Skin Mode on the View menu (or press Ctrl+2) rather than the default Full Mode.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try using the device manager to uninstall the dvd drive...reboot and let windows find the "new" hardware...


----------



## lmk7 (Apr 9, 2007)

skin mode didn't work... pretty sure its not the codec pack.. i tried xp and k-lite and both were unsuccessful... and im not playing dvd's... im playing normal mpeg videos.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

what are your system specs...


----------



## lmk7 (Apr 9, 2007)

what specs are u after? its windows xp sp2.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

what cpu...how much ram...video card ...how many drives..everything concerning your computer...


----------



## casinoman (May 4, 2007)

I am having much the same problem. As soon as I installed WMP11 no video of any kind will work. It still plays audio just fine but if I try to play any video it takes over 100% of my CPU and stays that way until I pull power and reboot. It won't even play WMV files. I tried everything lmk7 did and it still doesn't work. I tried real player as well and it does the same thing. I don't think its my video card, since I can play MMORPG's like vanguard with no problems. And I don't think its a codec issue since it won't even play mpeg or wmv files. I also made sure that I have the latest updates for windows and the newest drivers. Any suggestions?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

uninstall wmp 11...it will go back to wmp 10


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

lmk7 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I've always had trouble with WMP and video playing. It used to only work for a few seconds then the video would cut out, with the sound still going. Now all video has disappeared. Any ideas? i don't exactly want to switch to another player, i watch baseball videos on mlb.com, and that uses WMP so i can't exactly switch. OH. sorry. the videos don't play in "real".. realplayer. either.
> 
> ...


Probably your WMP 11 is corrupted, I suggest that you try to reinstall WMP 11.


----------



## tassos123 (Jul 17, 2007)

Download vlc media player, plays anything


----------

